# [Eclipse] Build Path: Ext. Lib unter JRE, wie rausbekommen?



## jakob (21. Sep 2006)

Hi zusammen, 

ich habe irgendwie eine externe Lib unter der JRE System Lib eingebunden: 







Wie bekomme ich die dort wieder raus? Ich will die nur projektspezifisch einbinden.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (21. Sep 2006)

geh nach D:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_02\lib\ext und lösch die Datei "jsch-0.1.28.jar"


----------



## jakob (21. Sep 2006)

Schon probiert, klappt aber nicht:






Liebe Gruesse,

Jakob


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (22. Sep 2006)

Natürlich klappt das. Du musst halt dann in Eclipse unter Preferences -> Installed JREs -> und die Library halt neu laden..wär jetzt mein Vorschlag


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (22. Sep 2006)

Ach ja, wenn du genau hinsiehst dann ist ein anderes Symbol an der Library, so ein komisches "!". Dass heißt dass er die Lib nicht findet. Das was ich oben geschrieben hab machen (refresh der libs) und gut ist


----------



## jakob (22. Sep 2006)

Danke fuer die Hilfe, jetzt hat's geklappt.

Liebe Gruesse,

Jakob


----------

